# No Nut November! Who's in?



## el-bo (Oct 31, 2021)

I will be abstaining from cashews, walnuts and hazelnuts. Peanuts are still ok, as technically they are a legume.

What nuts will you be avoiding for November?


----------



## Geoff Moore (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm deadly allergic to peanuts. As a result, sometimes I don't nut all year :(


----------



## Quasar (Oct 31, 2021)

Nah, I'm just going to be grateful that the word _Rocktober_ will stop appearing in my inbox.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 31, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> As a result, sometimes I don't nut all year :(


That explains the somewhat grumpy look.


----------



## Gingerbread (Oct 31, 2021)

Cashews are God's greatest gift to mankind. Why on earth would I ever avoid them??


----------



## el-bo (Oct 31, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Cashews are God's greatest gift to mankind. Why on earth would I ever avoid them??


Apparently it improves one's self-discipline and makes men more attractive to the opposite sex. Not really sure. I have a feeling I've not really understood what it's all about.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 31, 2021)

Peanuts (in pure form): i don't like them..
I like other nuts though, all kinds, i often have a box with a mixture of nuts (peanuts not included, luckely)

I don't mind peanuts in snacks, like "nuts", "snickers" and the likes.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 31, 2021)

I just bought a bag of cashews for the first time in years and I'm currently munching them.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I will be abstaining from cashews, walnuts and hazelnuts. Peanuts are still ok, as technically they are a legume.
> 
> What nuts will you be avoiding for November?


peanuts are the worst - all the others are healthy. one hand full a day is good for you


----------



## chillbot (Oct 31, 2021)

You know threads like these are the reason we can't have nice things.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I will be abstaining from cashews, walnuts and hazelnuts. Peanuts are still ok, as technically they are a legume.
> 
> What nuts will you be avoiding for November?


Are you nuts?! I love nuts!


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Apparently it improves one's self-discipline and makes men more attractive to the opposite sex. Not really sure. I have a feeling I've not really understood what it's all about.


I would probably be banging my head against a stone wall 24/7 out of fury. Not sure how attractive that is...


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm going to attempt to avoid @doctoremmet but it won't be easy.


----------



## dani (Oct 31, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> peanuts are the worst - all the others are healthy. one hand full a day is good for you


peanuts are actually legumes, that's why they are always sold cooked / roasted ... imagine eating raw red beans ...


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 31, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I just bought a bag of cashews for the first time in years and I'm currently munching them.


Technically cashews are drupes, so you are completely in compliance.


----------



## J-M (Oct 31, 2021)

I find the title...misleading. The internet has surely ruined me.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 31, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'm going to attempt to avoid @doctoremmet but it won't be easy.


Recently I've been finding it more difficult to avoid myself, but let's see how it goes.


----------



## Laddy (Oct 31, 2021)

Hm, what about no GAS november?
Don't buy any audio stuff for 30 days?


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 31, 2021)

Nuts not my thing. 
Coffee would be more an issue for me not having daily. 
@ 20 years ago I stopped all caffeine for one month, experienced an annoying headache for most of two days. Then after the month was over, I had my first cup of java. 
The sensation of having a cat jump on your back, its claws digging in could not better describe the effects of that caffeine on my body. Despite that, I enjoy a thermos/day.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Oct 31, 2021)

Loerpert said:


> I would probably be banging my head


You must be very flexible.

(Sorry, I'll let myself out...)


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 31, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Hm, what about no GAS november?
> Don't buy any audio stuff for 30 days?


You have some nerve, mister!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 31, 2021)

dani said:


> peanuts are actually legumes, that's why they are always sold cooked / roasted ... imagine eating raw red beans ...


but this will not change the fact its the worst from all of these


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Oct 31, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


>


Well, that's one way of adding a (sp)ring reverb to your vocals. See, now you're thinking!


----------



## bill5 (Oct 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I will be abstaining from cashews, walnuts and hazelnuts. Peanuts are still ok, as technically they are a legume.
> 
> What nuts will you be avoiding for November?


My family mostly.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 31, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Cashews are God's greatest gift to mankind. Why on earth would I ever avoid them??


One of the highest fat contents of any nut. Good though. 




Sunny Schramm said:


> peanuts are the worst - all the others are healthy. one hand full a day is good for you


? Peanuts are healthy too, though I think they are also higher in fat content.

One of the best health-wise are almonds, which I eat most days.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 1, 2021)

Loerpert said:


> I would probably be banging my head against a stone wall 24/7 out of fury. Not sure how attractive that is...


I can only theorise that smiling after eating nuts reveals many little pieces stuck between the teeth, so avoiding that is likely to improve ones attractiveness. But yeah...smashing one's head against a wall probably isn't too appealing an image either


----------



## el-bo (Nov 1, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Hm, what about no GAS november?
> Don't buy any audio stuff for 30 days?


Well if you're someone who's allergic to nuts, then avoiding them should also help with the GAS


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 1, 2021)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/YWb3YoY8TolYuMpRc8" width="480" height="270" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------

